# Flaws in my technique



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi,

So.. I wanted to share my current method of preparing our drinks and find out what I may be doing wrong or what I can improve on to either cut down on prep time or on consistency.

Note 1: I have no drip tray to use as with the scales on it I can barely fit the cup under the PF.

Note 2: typically I will be making two flat whites.

Note 3: I only have one decent basket.

1. Warm up the machine for 15+ min with PF and basket in. Top up water res if necessary. Cups on the warmer tray - half filled with boiled water to get them nice and warm.

2. Weight out 2 doubles worth of beans and grind (currently experimenting with grind consistency so I either sweep the chute as it's still grinding or not).

3. Get the basket out, PF back on to the group - pre-flush ~30ml or so.

4. Dose first double, level out, tamp. PF out of the group, put the basket in and back on the group.

5. Empty cup down the sink, place on scales and pour the shot. Cup back on the warmer tray.

6. Knock the puck out down the bin (still need to get the knock box) and flush with hot water (from the kettle) and wipe clean and dry.

7. PF back on the group, flush.

8. Dose 2nd double, level, tamp. PF out of the group, wiped clean, basket in and back on the group.

9. Empty cup down the sink, place on scales and pour the shot. Cup back on the warmer tray.

10. Switch to steam (milk already waiting in the jug), and open up the steam valve a little to get rid of running water and see when ready to steam.

11. Do the milk (enough for both cups) and pour.

What I've noticed is that the crema tends to get darker and darker from sitting in the cup on the tray and eventually it leaves a mark if I swirl the coffee before pouring milk. Isn't this a sign that I am taking too long?

Any feedback much appreciated!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

PID will make a big difference, stable temp really helped me with consistency


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

This basically matches with what I do. As far as I can determine, the crema is coffee oils, so will naturally settle out of suspension and create a ring on the cup.

If pulling 2 shots in short succession the boiler will have difficulties and the second shot will be cooler. My PID indicates a 5 degree drop on the first pour, and the shot prep time for the second may not he sufficient to get the water heater to an appropriate tempersture again.


----------

